# Quick look at Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit Edition!



## Georgy_Can (Nov 9, 2008)

Quick look at Windows 7 Ultimate.

Hello everyone! This thread is all about next Windows release named Windows 7. Since majority of user's on Digit forum use Windows as their OS so I thought of making this thread where everyone can express their feelings, concerns about the upcoming OS. This will also be a good opportunity for me to meet some member's on Digit forum's since I haven't been active on Digit forum's for more than a year. Okay let's move on.....

So I have been using the new OS pre release beta for almost a week now and I am very tempted to share my thought's... actually just a few. First off all, I am totally impressed by the performance. Everything I was doing was way quicker..installation of windows, programs, updates, start up and shutdown time. Windows 7 actually shut's down in less than 4 seconds on my PC compared to Vista which I think takes 10 - 15 seconds on my Quad Core PC. Same thing with startup which is also speedier. From my overall experience, I guess Microsoft wasn't joking when it said that windows 7 will be faster. Isn't that impressive...

Another feature I like about windows is it's Solution center which replaced the security center. The new program looks at the overall maintenance rather than just security. One of the key things that I like in their is troubleshooting feature. why would someone like troubleshooting feature?....well the reason I like it other than fixing problems is because now you can update your device driver's from here. So instead of going to creative's website and looking through the downloads section I can click on update driver's and windows will check for updated drivers and update them if there are any. I know this feature is available in vista but it never worked for me I always had to go and download them....

Last but not least Driver support is awesome. I was so happy to see my NIC drivers and video card drivers already installed in device manager when I first logged on to PC after installing windows 7. So instead of having to go through all my DVD's and CD's to find the motherboard installation disk I was all set to go. So I just hit a few clicks and windows downloaded the rest of the drivers from Internet through windows update...pretty neat!
For full details I recommend you visit this website...*www.winsupersite.com/faq/windows_7.asp
oh it's getting long...stop typing!

So these are just some my expressions about windows 7 folks, I am sure most of you are also excited about the OS so please feel free to express yourself and correct me if you find any mistakes.
Thanks everyone for reading(I know u didn't read the whole thing!, well I don't expect you to)Please reply even if it's a few words and go easy on me it's my first thread after long time.

Georgy.

A Picture of Windows 7 on Imageshack
*img247.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img247/5355/capture2ax0.jpg


----------



## shantanu (Nov 9, 2008)

did you tried to search or even see if there are other threads on windows 7 ??


----------



## Georgy_Can (Nov 9, 2008)

shantanu said:


> did you tried to search or even see if there are other threads on windows 7 ??



So are you saying that from today till the end of the world nobody can post a thread about Windows 7 on Digit Forum's!


----------



## shantanu (Nov 9, 2008)

if there is a Thread on Beta or M3 , i would suggest you to use that, i did not close your thread coz it was bandwidth wastage section. and drop that attitude...


----------



## zyberboy (Nov 9, 2008)

@shantanu
wts the problem in posting his experience on the new OS??


----------



## Georgy_Can (Nov 9, 2008)

shantanu said:


> if there is a Thread on Beta or M3 , i would suggest you to use that, i did not close your thread coz it was bandwidth wastage section. and drop that attitude...



I didn't really come here to show attitude to other people but I don't care if you are moderator... If you are not nice to me....don't expect me to be nice to you!

Next time use the word please or thanks and I will be more than happy to comply.


----------



## shantanu (Nov 9, 2008)

@zyberboy : i never said any problems.. i said to check out for an existing thread and didnt lock coz it was bandwidth wastage.. 

if someone else would be here.. you were in great trouble georgy..


----------



## Georgy_Can (Nov 9, 2008)

shantanu said:


> @zyberboy : i never said any problems.. i said to check out for an existing thread and didnt lock coz it was bandwidth wastage..
> 
> if someone else would be here.. you were in great trouble georgy..



Okay Shantanu....I will start with saying sorry....I took it too seriously...
Please Let me know where I should move it if you want me to move this thread.
or please move it where you think it should be. As I said in the thread that I haven't been active for more than a year so I am not really sure how digit forum's work.

are we cool...


----------



## victor_rambo (Nov 9, 2008)

Georgy_Can said:


> I didn't really come here to show attitude to other people but I don't care if you are moderator... If you are not nice to me....don't expect me to be nice to you!
> 
> Next time use the word please or thanks and I will be more than happy to comply.


A sincere heart-felt applause for you my friend


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 9, 2008)

What the mod means is
1. search before you post
2. add to existing thread if present, instead of starting a new one


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Georgy_Can said:


> Okay Shantanu....I will start with saying sorry....I took it too seriously...
> Please Let me know where I should move it if you want me to move this thread.
> or please move it where you think it should be. As I said in the thread that I haven't been active for more than a year so I am not really sure how digit forum's work.
> 
> are we cool...


 Finally back to you your senses.
BTW win 7????? hmmmmmmmm. I think its too early to discuss a OS that is going to be released in 2010. New threads are going to be posted by every new member of the forum creating bandwidth wasteage . I think a new win 7 thread is going to be posted every month.


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 20, 2008)

If I could just get decent supporting applications for Vista x64, I would be more than happy.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 25, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> If I could just get decent supporting applications for Vista x64, I would be more than happy.


 
 Touche .!


----------



## Ecko (Nov 25, 2008)

Posted My ecperience in my siggy


----------

